# Jordan Peele's GET OUT Arrives on Blu-ray & DVD on May 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Explosive brilliance” - Joe Morgenstern, The Wall Street Journal
> 
> AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD MAY 9, 2017
> BLU-RAY™, DVD AND ON DEMAND MAY 23, 2017
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

This title got really good reviews. RT I think certified it fresh. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

